# أسئلة واجابتها عن الخلاص



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*








السؤال: ما هى خطه الخلاص؟

الجواب: هل أنت جائع؟ ليس جائع فى الجسد ولكن جائع لشىء ذو معنى فى حياتك؟ هل هناك شىء بداخلك لا يمكن أرضاؤه؟ أذا كان الامر كذلك يسوع هو الطريق. قال يسوع : " أنا هو خبز الحياه من يقبل الى فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش أبدا" (يوحنا 35:6). 

هل أنت متحير ؟ هل يبدو لك أن حياتك بدون هدف أو معنى؟ هل يبدو كما لو أن أحدا قد أطفأ الكهرباء وأنت غير قادر على أيجاد مفتاح الاضاءة؟ أذا كان الأمر كذلك، قال يسوع:" أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعنى لا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة" (يوحنا 12:8).

هل تعتقد أن جميع الأبواب مغلقة أمامك؟ هل جربت طرق أبواب كثيرة ووجدت أن ما خلفها بدون معنى؟ هل تبحث عن مدخل لحياه عامرة؟ أذا كان الامر كذلك، يسوع هو الطريق. أعلن يسوع " أنا هو الباب. أن دخل بى أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى" (يوحنا 9:10).  

هل يخيب الأخرون ظنك؟ هل كانت علاقاتك فارغة وبدون معنى؟ هل يبدو كما لو أن الناس يستغلونك؟ أذا كان الأمر كذلك، يسوع هو الطريق. قال يسوع: "أنا هو الراعى الصالح والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف. أما أنا فأنى الراعى الصالح وأعرف خاصتى وخاصتى تعرفنى" (يوحنا 11:10- 14).

هل تتعجب ماذا سيحدث لك بعد هذه الحياة؟ هل تعبت من ممارسة حياة يمكنها أن تخرب أو تصدأ ؟ هل تسأل نفسك أحيانا أذا كانت الحياة لها أى معنى؟ هل تريد أن تحيا حياة أبدية بعد موتك؟ أذا كان الأمر كذلك، يسوع هو الطريق. أعلن يسوع "أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من كان حيا وآمن بى فلن يموت الى الأبد" (يوحنا 25:11- 26).

ما هو الطريق؟ ما هى الحقيقة؟ ما هى الحياة؟ أجاب يسوع: " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا يقدر أحد أن يأتى الى الأب ألا بى" (يوحنا 6:14).

الجوع الذى تشعر به هو جوع روحى ولن تشبع ألا من خلال يسوع. يسوع هو الوحيد الذى يستطيع أن يقشع الظلام. يسوع هو البوابة لحياة مشبعة. يسوع هو الصديق والراعى الذى تبحث عنه. يسوع هو الحياة فى هذا العالم والعالم الآتى. يسوع هو طريق الخلاص .

السبب فى شعورك بالجوع. السبب فى شعورك بالضياع فى الظلمة. السبب فى أنك لا تجد معنى لحياتك هو أنك منفصل عن الله. الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا أننا جميعا قد أخطأنا ولذلك قد أنفصلنا عن الله (جامعه 20:7) (روميه 23:3).

الفراغ الذى تشعر به فى قلبك هو بسبب غياب الله عن حياتك. لقد خلقنا الله ليكون لنا علاقه معه ولكن بسبب خطايانا لقد أنفصلنا عن هذه العلاقه بل أكثر من ذلك أن خطيتنا ستكون سبب أنفصالنا عن الله فى الابديه أي فى هذه الحياة وما بعدها. (روميه 23:6 - يوحنا 36:3)

كيف يمكننا حل هذه القضية؟ يسوع هو الطريق وهو قد تحمل خطيتنا (كورونثوس الثانيه 21:5) و مات بدلا عنا (روميه 8:5) آخذا على نفسه العقاب الذى نستحقه نحن. وفى اليوم الثالث قام يسوع من الاموات معلنا نصرته على الخطية والموت (روميه 4:6-5). لماذا فعل يسوع ذلك؟ أجاب يسوع عن هذا السؤال بقوله "ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه من أجل أحباؤه" (يوحنا 13:15).

مات يسوع لكى نحيا نحن. أذا وضعنا ثقتنا فى يسوع واثقين أن موته قد دفع ثمن خطيتنا فأن جميع خطايانا ستغفر وسنشبع روحيا وستضاء الأنوار ونحيا حياة مرضية وسنتعرف عن قرب على صديقنا الحقيقى وراعينا الصالح. سنعرف أن لنا حياة بعد الموت. حياه فى السماء وأبدية مع يسوع "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياه أبديه" (يوحنا 16:3).

هل اتخذت قراراً بأن تتبع يسوع بسبب ما قرأته هنا؟ إن كان كذلك، من فضلك اضغط على الجملة الموجودة في نهاية الصفحة "قبلت المسيح اليوم".*


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يتم الحصول علي الخلاص بالايمان فقط أم بالايمان والأعمال؟

الجواب: ربما يمثل هذا السؤال أهم الأسئلة في الايمان المسيحي. وهو المسألة التي تسببت في حركة الاصلاح – والانفصال بين الكنيسة البروتستانتية والكاثوليكية. وأيضا يمثل اختلاف رئيسي بين المسيحية المبنية علي أساس كتابي (الكتاب المقدس) وجميع البدع الأخري. هل الحصول علي الخلاص يتم بالايمان فقط أم بالايمان والأعمال؟ هل أنا مخلص لأني آمنت بالمسيح أم أنه هناك أشياء أخري يجب علي أن أفعلها؟ 

يصعب الاجابة عن السؤال بسبب ماتم ذكره في الأسفار المختلفة في الكتاب المقدس. فان قمنا بمقارنة ما هو مكتوب في رومية 28:3 و 1:5 وغلاطية 24:3 بما هو مكتوب في يعقوب 24:2، فيمكن للمرء لأول وهلة أن يعتقد أن بولس ويعقوب غير متفقين اذ يقول بولس (الخلاص بالايمان فقط) ويعقوب (ان الخلاص بالايمان والأعمال). ولكن في الحقيقة، أن بولس ويعقوب متفقين تماما. ولكن نقطة الجدال التي يدعي البعض وجودها هي حول العلاقة بين الايمان والأعمال. ويؤكد بولس أن التبرير بالايمان فقط (أفسس 8:2 – 9) بينما يقول بعقوب أن التبرير بالايمان والأعمال. حل هذه المعضلة متوافر ان درسنا بعمق ما يقوله يعقوب. اذ أن يعقوب يفسر لنا اتجاهه بأنه ليس من الممكن أن يكون للشخص ايمان ان لم يظهر ذلك من خلال أعماله (يعقوب 17:2 – 18). ويركز يعقوب علي أن الايمان بالمسيح يغير حياة المؤمن ويأتي بثمرا واضحا للعيان (يعقوب 20:2 -26). فهو لا يقول ان التبرير يأتي بالايمان والأعمال، بل أن كنتيجة للايمان تتغير أعمال الانسان لتعكس ايمانه. والعكس صحيح، اي انه ان كان الشخص مؤمنا ولا ينعكس ذلك علي أعماله ففي الغالب هذا يبين لنا عدم حقيقة ايمانه بالمسيح (يعقوب 14:2 و 17 و 20 و 26).

ويقول بولس نفس الشيء من خلال ما كتبه عن ثمر الايمان في غلاطية 22:5 – 23. وبعد أن يقول لنا بولس أننا مخلصون بالايمان وليس الأعمال (أفسس 8:2-9) يخبرنا أننا خلقنا لنقوم بأعمال حسنة (أفسس 10:2). فبولس يتوقع التغير في الحياة الناتج عن الايمان بنفس المقدار الذي يتوقعه يعقوب فيقول في كورنثوس الثانية 17:5 "اذا ان كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا". فبولس ويعقوب لا يختلفا في تعليمهم عن الخلاص والتبرير. ولكنهم يوضحون جوانب مختلفة لنفس الموضوع. أي أن بولس يوضح أهمية الايمان للحصول علي الخلاص في حين أن يعقوب يوضح أن الأعمال الحسنة تأتي كنتيجة طبيعية للايمان بالمسيح.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل الأبدية المضمونه توافق تعاليم الكتاب المقدس؟ 

الجواب: عندما يتخذ الناس المسيح كمخلص شخصي ، فأنهم يكونون فى علاقه مع الله تضمن لهم أبديتهم. يهوذا 24 يوضح " القادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب فى الأبتهاج". أن قوة الله قادرة على حفظ المؤمنين من الوقوع فى الخطية. أن الأمر يرجع اليه وحده فى أن يدعنا نمثل أمام مجده العجيب. أن ضمان أبديتنا يرجع الى حفظ الله لنا وليس لأننا نحن نحافظ على أيماننا. 

لقد أعلن يسوع المسيح " وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك الى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدى. أبى الذى أعطانى أياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبى" (يوحنا 28:10-29). كل من يسوع والآب يحتضنونا فى قبضتهم. من ذا الذى يستطيع أن يختطفنا من بين يدى الأب والأبن ؟ 

أفسس 30:4 يقول لنا أن المؤمنين " به ختمتم ليوم الفداء" . أذا لم يكن لدى المؤمنين أبدية مضمونة فأن الختم لن يكون حقا حتى يوم الفداء كما يقول الكتاب بل سيكون حتى يرتكبوا الخطية أويتركوا الايمان. (يوحنا 15:3-16) يقول لنا أن من يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح سيكون له " حياة أبدية" أذا تم وعد الأنسان بالحياة الأبدية وبد ذلك تم أخذها منه أذا فأنها لم تكن "أبدية". فان كانت الأبدية غير مضمونة فأن وعد الكتاب بحياة أبدية يعتبر خاطيء.

دليل قوي يثبت لنا وعد الكتاب المقدس بالأبدية المضمونه نجده فى (روميه 38:8-39)، " فأنى متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة. ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة أخرى تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التى فى المسيح يسوع ربنا". أن ضمان أبديتنا مؤسس على محبة المسيح للذين فداهم. أن أبديتنا المضمونه قد تم شراؤها بواسطة المسيح، وعدنا بها الآب، وختمت بواسطه الروح القدس.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل أذا خلصت مرة خلصت للأبد؟

الجواب: هل أذا خلص الانسان مرة خلص للأبد ؟ عندما يقبل الناس المسيح كمخلص لهم ، فأنهم فى علاقه مع الله وهذه العلاقه تضمن خلاصهم للأبد . هناك العديد من الاصحاحات فى الكتاب المقدس تؤكد تلك الحقيقه (1) روميه 30:8 تؤكد " والذين سبق فعينهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضا . والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم أيضا . والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضا " . أن هذه الاعداد تقول لنا أنه منذ لحظه أختيار الله لنا فأننا قد تمجدنا فى حضرته فى السماء. لأنه لا يوجد ما يمنع المؤمن من أن يتمجد فى يوم ما حيث أن الله قد ضمن له ذلك فى السماء . عندما يخلص أنسان حقا فأن خلاصه مضمون . أنه آمن كما لو أنه حاليا ممجد فى السماء . 

(2) أن بولس يسأل سؤالين حيويين جدا فى ( روميه 33:8-34) " من سيشتكي على مختارى الله. الله هو الذى يبرر . من هو الذى يدين . المسيح هو الذى مات بل بالحرى قام أيضا هو الذى هو أيضا عن يمين الله الذى أيضا يشفع فينا". أن القاضى والمحامى هو مخلصنا . 

(3) المؤمنون يولدون ثانية عندما يؤمنون ( يوحنا 3:3 ، تيطس 5:3) . أذا فقد المسيحى خلاصه فأنه سيكون غير مولود ثانيه. أن الكتاب المقدس لا يقدم لنا أيه أدله على أنه يمكن للمؤمن أن يفقد خلاصه . (4) أن الروح القدس يسكن فى جميع المؤمنين ( يوحنا 17:14 ، روميه 9:8) ويعمد جميع المؤمنين فى جسد المسيح ( كورونثوس الأولي 13:12) . أذا أصبح المؤمن غير مخلص يجب ألا يكون روح الله ساكنا فيه وأن ينفصل عن جسد المسيح . 

(5) (يوجنا 15:3) يقول لنا أن الذى يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح سيكون له حياة أبدية. أذا كنت مؤمنا بالرب يسوع المسيح اليوم ولديك الحياة الأبدية وفقدتها غدا فأنها لم تكن أبدية على الأطلاق. أذا فقدت خلاصك فأن وعد الكتاب المقدس بحياة أبديه خاطىء. (6) أن الرد على هذا الجدل الكبير موجود فى الكتاب المقدس " فأنى متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة . ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة أخرى تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التى فى المسيح يسوع ربنا" (روميه 38:8-39). تذكر أن نفس الأله الذى خلصك هو قادر أن يحفظك. أذا خلصنا مرة فأننا مخلصون للأبد. أن خلاصنا بدون أى شك مضمون للأبد.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف أتحقق من أنني قد خلصت؟

الجواب: كيف تعرف أنك قد خلصت؟ تأمل يوحنا الأولي 11:5-13 "وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية، وهذه هي الحياة في أبنه. من له الابن فله الحياة، ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة. كتبت هذا اليكم، أنتم المؤمنيين بأسم أبن الله، لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية." فمن الذي له الأبن؟ الذين قبلوه وآمنوا به (يوحنا 12:1). ان كان لك يسوع، فلك حياة. حياة أبدية. ليس بشكل مؤقت ولكن بشكل أبدي.

الله يريدنا أن نتأكد من خلاصنا. فلا يمكننا أن نعيش حياتنا في حلة من القلق وعدم التأكد من ان كنا قد خلصنا أم لا. لذلك يجعل الله خطة الخلاص واضحة تماما في الكتاب المقدس. آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص (يوحنا 16:3 وأعمال الرسل 31:16). هل تؤمن بأن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الفادي المخلص؟ هل تؤمن بأنه قد مات ليدفع ثمن خطيئتك (رومية 8:5 و كورنثوس 21:5)؟ هل تثق به وحده لخلاصك؟ ان اجبت بنعم، فأنك قد نلت الخلاص! والتأكد يعني التخلص من أي شك. فبالأيمان بوعود الله يمكننا التخلص من أي شك متعلق بحقيقة وواقع خلاصنا الأبدي.

والرب يسوع بنفسه يقول ذلك عمن يؤمن به: "وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك الي الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني أياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولايقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي"(يوحنا 28:10-29). وهنا نري للمرة الثانية أن لا أحد يقدر أن يأخذ هبة الله منا أي الحياة الأبدية.

تذكر هذه الآيات: خبأت كلامك في قلبي كي لا أخطيء اليك (مزمور 11:119) وهذا يتضمن الشك. أفرح بما تقوله لك كلمة الله : أنه بدلا من الشك يمكننا أن نعيش بثقة. يمكننا التأكد من كلمات المسيح نفسه أن خلاصنا أبدي وليس موضوع للشك أو التساؤل. ونتأكد من ذلك بسبب محبة الله لنا في المسيح يسوع. يهوذا 24-25، "والقادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين، ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الأبتهاج، الأله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا، له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان، الآن والي كل الدهور. آمين."​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هي الكفارة البديلة؟

الجواب: "الكفارة البديلة" تشير الي حقيقة أن يسوع المسيح مات بدلاً عن خطايانا. فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أننا كلنا خطاة (أقراء رومية 9:3-18 ورومية 23:3). وأجرة خطيئتنا هي الموت. فنقرأ في رومية 23:6 "لأن أجرة الخطيه هي الموت، واما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية في المسيح يسوع ربنا". 

وهذه الآية تعلمنا أشياء عديدة. أنه كان محتم علينا جميعا الموت وقضاء الأبدية في الجحيم كنتيجة لخطايانا. والموت هنا يشير الي "الأنفصال" عن الله. وبالطبع كل شخص منا سيموت، والبعض منا سيذهب للسماء ليكون مع الرب الي الأبد، في حين أن البعض الآخر سيذهب للجحيم لقضاء الأبدية. والموت المذكور هنا يشير الي الحياة في الجحيم. ولكن أيضا الآية تعلمنا أن الحياة الأبدية ممكنة من خلال الرب يسوع. هذا هو التكفير البديل.

يسوع المسيح مات بدلا عنا عندما صلب علي الصليب. و نحن نستحق أن نصلب ونموت بسبب خطايانا وأثامنا. ولكن يسوع المسيح تحمل العقاب عنا "لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). لقد أخذ مكاننا وتحمل عنا ما نستحق.

"الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده علي الخشبة، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر. الذي بجلدته شفيتم" (بطرس الأولي 24:2). ونري هنا ثانية أن المسيح تحمل عنا خطايانا ودفع الثمن. والآيات التالية تقول "فأن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقربنا الي الله، مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح" (بطرس الأولي 18:3). ونجد ان الآيات لا تعلمنا فقط أن المسيح كان "بديل" عنا ولكنه أيضا كان "الكفارة" المتطلبة لدفع ثمن خطايا الأنسان.

وهناك جزء أخر في الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن "الكفارة البديلة" في أشعياء 5:53. وهنا يتحدث عن المسيح الآتي ليموت عن خطايانا علي الصليب، هذا الجزء يتحدث بالتفصيل عن الصلب ونري أن النبؤة قد تحققت بالكامل. "وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شفينا" وهنا نري مرة آخري موت المسيح الكفاري بدلا عنا لدفع ثمن خطايانا وآثامنا.

فنحن غير قادرون علي دفع ثمن خطايانا. وكان يجب علينا تحمل العقاب وقضاء الأبدية في الجحيم. ولكن الله تحنن علينا وأرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح، لدفع ثمن خطايانا. ولأنه فعل ذلك من أجلنا، فلدينا الفرصة الأن ليس فقط لمغفرة خطايانا، ولكن لقضاء الأبدية مع الله. ولكي نحصل علي هذه العطية لابد لنا أن نؤمن بما فعله المسيح من أجلنا علي الصليب. لا نستطيع أن نفدي أنفسنا، نحن نحتاج الي بديل عنا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف كان الناس يخلصون قبل أن يموت المسيح عن خطايانا؟

الجواب: منذ سقوط الأنسان،كانت خطة الله لخلاص الأنسان مبنية علي أساس موت المسيح. ولا يوجد أي شخص قبل الصليب أو بعده، قادر أن يحصل علي الخلاص من غير هذه اللحظة الهامة في تاريخ البشرية. فموت المسيح علي الصليب دفع ثمن الخطايا القديمة التي أقترفها قديسوا العهد القديم والخطايا المستقبلية التي يقترفها قديسوا العهد الجديد اليوم.

والأيمان مطلوب للحصول علي الخلاص. ومحور الأيمان هو الله. ففي المزامير "طوبي لجميع المتكلين عليه" (مزمور 12:2). وتكوين 6:15 يقول لنا أن أبراهيم آمن بالله وان الله قد رأي صلاحه (أيضا روميه 3:4-8). ونظام التضحية كما هو في العهد القديم لم يكن يكفي لمحوا الخطيئة، كما هو في 1:9-10 :4. ولكنه أشار الي اليوم سيأتي فيه أبن الله ويسفك دمه من أجل خطيئة العالم.

فما الذي تغير خلال العصور من حيث ايمان الأنسان بالله؟. الذي تغير هو ما منحه الله للأنسان في وقت ما. فآدم آمن بوعود الله كما هو مذكور في سفر التكوين 15:3 بأن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحية. وآيمان آدم يظهر في أعطاءه حواء أسمها. وأعلن الله قبوله لهم بأعطائهم غطاء من الجلد. وفي هذا الوقت كان هذا كل ما يعرفه آدم ، ولكنه آمن.

وآمن أبراهيم بالله تبعا لما هو أعلن له في سفر التكوين 12 و 15. وقبيل موسي كان لا يوجد شيئء مكتوب ولكن كان البشر مسؤلين عن ما أعلنه الله لهم. ونري من خلال العهد القديم أن كثيرا آمنوا بأن الله سيمحوا ذنوبهم يوما ما. واليوم ننظر الي الخلف بأيمان أنه حمل ذنوبنا في الجلجثة (يوحنا 16:3 و عبرانيين 28:9).

فماذا عن المؤمنيين أيام المسيح، قبل الصليب والقيامة ماذ كانوا يؤمنون؟ هل ادركوا أن المسيح سيموت علي الصليب من أجل خطاياهم؟ قبل نهاية أيامه علي ألأرض، بدأ يسوع في الأعلان لتلاميذه بأنه يجب أن يذهب الي أورشليم، وأنه سيعذب من قبيل الكثيرين، وأنه سيقتل، وسيقام في اليوم الثالث "من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب الي أورشليم ويتألم كثيراً من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متي 21:16). فماذا كان رد فعل تلاميذه لهذا الأعلان؟ "فأخذه بطرس اليه وابتدأ ينتهره قائلا: حاشاك يارب! لا يكون لك هذا" (متي 22:16). فبطرس والتلاميذ الآخرين لم يعرفوا الحقيقة كاملة، ولكنهم خلصوا اذ آمنوا أن الله قادر أن يغفر ذنوبهم. لم يكونوا متأكدين كيف سينفذ المسيح ذلك وما الفرق بينه وبين آدم أو أبراهيم أو موسي أو داوود ولكنهم آمنوا بالله وقدرته.

اليوم، لدينا رؤية أفضل من الذين عاشوا قبل قيامة المسيح. "الله، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما، وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه" (عبرانيين 1:1-2). فخلاصنا مبني علي موت المسيح، وايماننا مطلوب للخلاص، ومحور ايماننا هو الله. و اليوم أيضا ملخص ايماننا أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا، وأنه دفن، و قام في اليوم الثالث (كورنثوس الأولي 3:15-4).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل الضمان الأبدي ترخيص لممارسة الخطيئة؟

الجواب: الأعتراض الدارج لهذا الأعتقاد هو أنه يروج فكرة تمكن المسيحيون من أن يعيشوا بأي طريقة تروق لهم – من غير أن يفقدوا خلاصهم. وبالرغم من أن هذا الأعتقاد صحيحا علي مستوي معين ولكنه ليس جوهر الضمان الأبدي. فالشخص الذي قبل يسوع المسيح حقا كمخلصه الشخصي، يمكنه أن يخطيء ولكنه لن يفعل ذلك. ولا بد لنا أن نميز بين ما يجب أن يعيش عليه الشخص المسيحي وماذا يجب علية أن يفعل لكي يحصل علي الخلاص الأبدي.

والكتاب المقدس واضح جدا أن الخلاص يتم الحصول عليه بالنعمة فقط، بالأيمان فقط، بيسوع المسيح وحده (يوحنا 16:3 و أفسس 8:2-9 ويوحنا 6:14). فالأنسان يخلص بالأيمان – الأيمان وحده. فالأيمان لا يحصل عليه بالأيمان ثم يعضد بالأعمال. وبولس الرسول يتحدث عن هذ الموضوع في غلاطية 3:3 "أهكذا أنتم أغبياء! أبعدما ابتدأتم بالروح تكملون الآن بالجسد؟ ". ان كنا قد خلصنا بالأيمان، فخلاصنا مضمون بالأيمان. وحيث أننا لا نستطيع الحصول علي الخلاص بالأعمال فلن نستطع أن نعضد خلاصنا بأعمالنا. ولكن الله هو القادر أن يحفظنا (يهوذا 24). ويد الله هي التي تحمينا في لدنه (يوحنا 28:10-29). ولا يستطيع شيء أن يفصلنا عن محبة الله (رومية 38:8-39).

وكوننا أن نرفص تصديق مبداء خلاصنا الأبدي، هو في الحقيقة، اعلان أننا نستطيع أن نعضد خلاصنا بأعمالنا الحسنة. ولكننا مخلصون بفضل المسيح، وليس بعمل منا (رومية 3:4-8). وان قلنا أننا يجب أن نطيع الله وأن نعيش حياة كاملة كي نحتفظ بخلاصنا هو في نفس الوقت يعني أننا لا نؤمن أن موت المسيح من أجلنا قد كان كافيا لدفع ثمن خطايانا. أن موت المسيح من أجلنا كافيا لدفع ثمن خطايانا أمساً واليوم والي الآبد قبل خلاصنا وبعد خلاصنا (رومية 8:5 وكورنثوس الأولي 3:15 وكورنثوس الثانية 21:5).

فبعد أن قمنا بتوضيح هذه النقطة، هل يمكن القول بأن المسيحي بأمكانه المعيشة بأي طريقة يرغب فيها وفي نفس الوقت يظل محتفظا بخلاصه؟ ولكن هذا السؤال هو مجرد سؤال جدلي حيث أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن المسيحي الحقيقي لن يعيش بأي طريقة يرغبها. فالمسيحي هو خليقة جديدة (كورنثوس الثانية 17:5). والمسيحي يظهر ثمار الروح القدس في حياته (غلاطية 22:5-23) وليس بأعمال الجسد (غلاطية 19:5-21). ويوحنا الأولي 6:3-9 يعلن أن المسيحي الحقيقي لن يعيش في الخطيئة. وللرد علي الأتهام بأن النعمة تشجع علي ممارسة الخطيئة، فبولس الرسول يتحدث عن ذلك في (رومية 1:6 -2) "فماذا نقول؟ أنبقي في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة؟ حاشا! نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية، كيف نعيش بعد فيها؟".

الضمان الأبدي هو ليس "رخصة" لممارسة الخطيئة. ولكنه الضمان الوجود في معرفة أن محبة الله مضمونة للذين يثقون في المسيح. ومعرفة وفهم هبة الله الممنوحة في الخلاص ،وكنتيجة طبيعية فهذا يمنعنا من ممارسة الخطيئة. فكيف لمن أختبر وعرف تضحية المسيح العظيمة بسبب الخطيئة أن يظل بعد في الخطيئة (رومية 15:6-23)؟. وكيف يتسني لأي شخص ما قد اختبر محبة الله الغير المشروطة والمضمونة لكل من يؤمن، أن يأخذ ذلك الحب وأن يلقي به في وجه الله؟ أن فعل شخص ما ذلك فهو لا يعبر عن أن الخلاص يوفر له ذريعة لممارسة الخطيئة ولكن بالحري أنه لم ينل الخلاص الحقيقي قط. "كل من يثبت فيه لا يخطيء. كل من يخطيء لم يبصره ولا عرفه" (يوحنا الأولي 6:3).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماذا سيحدث للناس الذين لم يسمعوا عن يسوع المسيح قط؟ هل سيدين الله شخص ما لم يسمع عنه أبدا؟

الجواب: أن كان الناس سمعوا عن الله أو لم يسمعوا، فجميعنا مسئولين أمام الله. فالكتاب المقدس يقول لنا أن الله أعلن عن نفسه بوضوح من خلال الطبيعة (رومية 20:1) وفي قلوب الناس (جامعة 11:3). والمشكلة أن الجنس البشري خاطيء، فكلنا نرفض هذه المعرفة بالله و نتمرد عليه (رومية 21:1-23). وبغير نعمة الله، لكان الله سمح لرغباتنا الخاطئة أن تتحكم فينا، وبذلك يسمح لنا أن نري كآبة و عدم جدوي الحياة بعيداً عن الله. وهو يفعل ذلك للذين يرفضونه (رومية 24:1-32).

في الحقيقة، القضية هي ليست أن الناس لم يسمعوا عن الله، بل بالحري أنهم يرفضون مايسمعوا عنه وما يروا في الطبيعة. تثنية 29:4 يقول "ثم ان طلبت من هناك الرب الهك تجده اذ التمسته بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك". وهذه الآية تعلمنا مبدأ مهم وهو: أن كل من يطلب الله سيجده. وان أراد شخص ما أن يعرف الله، فالله سيعرفه بشخصه.

المشكلة أن ، "ليس من يفهم، ليس من يطلب الله" (رومية 11:3). فالناس يرفضون معرفة الله الواضحة في الطبيعة وفي قلوبهم، ويقرروا عبادة اله ما من صنع خيالهم. وأنه ليس من الحكمة أن نناقش عداله الله في ضوء حكمه علي شخص ما بالهلاك لعدم معرفة المسيح. لأن الناس مسئولين أمام الله عما قد أعلنه لهم. الكتاب المقدس يقول أن الناس رفضوا معرفة الله ولذا فأن فمصيرهم الهلاك.

وبدلا من أن نتجادل حول هذه القضية، فمن الواجب علينا كمسيحيين أن نتأكد من أن كل شخص قد سمع عن الله، فالكتاب المقدس يأمرنا بأن نذهب للخليقة كلها وأن نبشرهم بالأنجيل (متي 19:28-20 وأعمال الرسل 8:1). ومجرد معرفتنا بأن هناك أشخاص يرفضون معرفة الله المعلنة في الطبيعة فأنه يتحتم علينا أن نقدم لهم رسالة الخلاص ومعرفة يسوع المسيح. وذلك من خلال تعميق معرفتنا بالمسيح والتعلم عن نعمته الممنوحة لنا وفدائه لنا من خطايانا وانقاذنا من موت محتم وحياة أبدية في الجحيم بعيدا عن الله. 

وان اعتقدنا أن الذين لم يسمعوا عن الله وأنجيله سيمنحوا نعمة خاصة، فنحن نواجة معضلة عويصة. فأن كان الناس ينالوا الخلاص بعدم المعرفة - فأنه من الأفضل لنا أن نتأكد من ألا يعلم أحد شيئاً عن الله. حيث أن أسوأ شيء يمكن أن نفعله هو أن ننشر كلمة الله للناس وأن نراهم يرفضونها. فأن حدث ذلك فأنهم سيكونوا تحت الدينونة. الناس الذين لم يسمعوا عن الكتاب المقدس لا بد أن يدانوا، والا فليس هناك ضرورة للتبشير. فلماذا نحاول المغامرة وتقديم كلمة الله للناس والتعرض لاحتمال رفضهم لله وكلمته وتعريضهم للدينونة الأبدية – في حين أنهم كانوا سينالوا الخلاص ان لم يسمعوا شيء قط.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف يتسني لقدرة الله المطلقة أن تتفاعل مع حرية الأرادة البشرية في الخلاص؟

الجواب: أنه من غير الممكن لنا أن نفهم بصورة كلية العلاقة بين قدرة الله المطلقة وحرية أرادة الأنسان. فالله وحده الذي يعلم ذلك. 

والكتاب المقدس واضح في أن الله يعلم من الذي سيخلص (رومية 29:8 و بطرس 2:1). أفسس 4:1 يقول لنا أن الله قد أختارنا "قبل تأسيس العالم". ويصف الكتاب المقدس المؤمنيين بال"مختارون" (رومية 33:8 و 5:11 و أفسس 11:1 وكولوسي 12:3 و تسالونيكي الأولي 4:1 وبطرس الأولي 2:1 و 9:2) والمعينون (متي 22:24 و 31 ومرقس 20:13 و27 ورومية 7:11 وتيموثاوس الأولي 21:5 وتيموثاوس الثانية 10:2 وتيطس 1:1 وبطرس 1:1). وحقيقة أن المؤمنون "سبق الله فعينهم" (رومية 29:8-30 وأفسس 5:1 و11) وأنهم مختارين (رومية 11:9 و28:11 و بطرس الثانية 10:1) فطريق الخلاص واضح تماما.

و أيضا يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس أن لنا أختيار حرية الأرادة – وأن كل مايتعين علينا أن نفعله هو أن نؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فنخلص (يوحنا 16:3 و رومية 9:10-10). الله يعلم من سيخلص والله يختار من سيخلص وعلينا أن نختار المسيح لنخلص. كيف تعمل هذه العوامل الثلاث معا هو في علم الله ومن الصعب لعقولنا المحدودة أن تدركه (رومية 33:11-36). ومسئوليتنا هي أن نحمل رسالة الخلاص للعالم كله (متي 18:28 -20 وأعمال الرسل 8:1). فيجب علينا أن نترك قضية العلم المسبق والأختيار والتعيين الي الله وأن نقوم بأطاعة وصاياه ونشر أنجيله للعالم كله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: سن المسائلة – ما هو مصير الطفل ان مات؟ هل يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن هناك سن للمسائلة؟

الجواب: يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس انه حتي وان لم يرتكب طفل رضيع أي خطيئة شخصياً، فأننا كلنا خطاة أمام الله لأننا قد ورثنا ونسبت الينا الخطيئة. فنحن نرث الخطيئة من والدينا. ففي مزمور 5:51 يكتب داوود، "هأنذا بالأثم صورت، وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي". فداوود يدرك أنه منذ أن حملت به أمه، كان به خطية. وحقيقة موت الأطفال هي حقيقة محزنة تؤكد لنا أن حتي الأطفال قد تأثروا بخطيئة آدم، حيث أن الموت الجسدي والروحي كانا نتيجة لعصيان آدم.

وكل شخص منا، طفل كان أم بالغ، يقف كخاطيء أمام الله، بل وكل شخص قد أخطاء في حق الله القدوس. والحالة الوحيدة التي من خلالها يمكن لله العادل أن يعلن بر الأنسان هو أن يتبرر ذلك الأنسان بأيمانه بيسوع المسيح. فالمسيح هو الطريق الواحد. يوحنا 6:14 يدون ما قاله يسوع عن نفسه، فقد قال: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي الي الآب الا بي". وكذلك يقول بطرس في أعمال الرسل 12:4 "وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء، قد أعطي بين الناس، به ينبغي أن نخلص". فالخلاص هو قرار شخصي.

فماذا عن الأطفال والرضع حيث انهم غير قادرين علي اتخاذ ذلك القرار؟ "سن المسائلة" هو مبدأ مبني علي الأعتقاد بأن الذين يموتوا قبل أن يصلوا الي "سن المسائلة"، هم مخلصون بنعمة ورحمة الله. فأن "سن المسائلة" خاص بالذين هم غير آهلين لأتخاذ قرارات ضد أو مع المسيح. وعادة ما يكون هذا العمر هو ثلاثة عشر عاماً بناء علي التقليد اليهودي ببلوغ الشخص في هذا العمر. ولكن لا يوجد أي شيء في الكتاب المقدس يشير الي الي أن ثلاثة عشر عاماً هو سن المسائلة. فهذا يختلف من طفل الي أخر. فعندما يتمكن الطفل من اتخاذ قرار مع او ضد الله فهو في سن المسائلة. 

وبالأخذ ما قيل سابقاً في الأعتبار، فيجب أن نتذكر أن موت المسيح كان كافياً لكل البشرية. فيقول يوحنا الأولي 2:2 عن يسوع "وهو كفارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً". فهذه الآية توضح ان موت المسيح كان كافياً لتغطية كل الخطايا، وليس فقط خطايا الذين يؤمنون به. فربما يعني ذلك أن الثمن الذي دفعه المسيح علي الصليب يغطي الذين لم يتمكنوا من أن يأتوا له بالأيمان.

ونجد أن الجزء الأكثر تعلقاً بهذا الموضوع في الكتاب المقدس يوجد في صموئيل الثاني 21:12-23. حيث أننا نجد أن الملك داوود ارتكب خطيئة الزني مع بثشبع مما تسبب في حملها. ونجد أن ناثان الرسول أخبر داوود أن الطفل سيموت بسبب الخطيئة التي ارتكبها داوود. وتألم وحزن داوود جداً ولكن عندما مات الطفل كف داوود عن الحزن. وتعجب خدام داوود عند سماعهم لذلك. وقالوا "ما هذا الذي فعلت بينما كان الطفل حياً فأنك صمت وبكيت بينما أنك قمت وأكلت عندما مات"؟ فأجاب "عندما كان الطفل حياً نوحت وصمت، لأني اعتقدت ان ربما يرحمني الرب ويحيا الولد، ولكن عندما مات، لم أصوم؟ هل أقدر أن ارده بعد؟ أنا ذاهب اليه، وأما هو فلا يرجع لي". ورد داوود يمكن أن يفسر أن الله يحمي الذين لا يستطيعون أن يؤمنوا به. فقوله أنه ذاهب اليه هو سبب تعزية داوود . اذ أنه يقول أنه سيري ابنه ثانية في السماء.

وبالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس يترك الباب مفتوحاً للإحتمالات، فالمشكلة الوحيدة للإعتقاد بأن عمل الله الكفاري علي الصليب يغطي كل الذين لا يستطيعون ان يأتوا اليه، هو أن الكتاب لا يذكر ذلك. فلا يمكننا تأكيد هذا الأعتقاد. ولكننا متأكدين من أن الله دائماً ما يفعل الصواب. 

فبمعرفتنا لمحبة الله ونعمتة، فأننا نجد أن تغطيتة للذين لا يستطيعون أن يأتوا اليه يتوافق مع صفات الله. ونحن نعتقد أن الله يفدي الأطفال والمعاقين عقلياً لأنهم غير قادرين أن يأتوا لله لطلب الخلاص. ونحن واثقون أن الله محب وقدوس ورحيم وعادل. وكل مايفعله هو صائب وصالح.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لم أمر الله الشعب في العهد القديم بتقديم قرابين من الذبائح الحيوانية؟ 

الجواب: أمر الله الشعب بتقديم قرابين من الذبائح الحيوانية لكي يغفر الله لهم خطاياهم (لاويين 35:4 و 10:5). وكبداية، فأن استخدام الحيوانات للتضحية هو موضوع متكرر في مقاطع مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس. فعندما أخطأ آدم وحواء، اضطر الله لقتل الحيوانات لأستخدام الجلود لتغطية أجسامهم (تكوين 21:3). ونجد أن قايين وهابيل قدما قرابينهم الي الله. ولم تقبل تقدمة قايين لأنه استخدم الفواكه، بينما قبلت تقدمة هابيل اذ "وقدم هابيل من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها. فنظر الرب الي هابيل وقربانه، ولكن الي قايين وقربانه لم ينظر" (تكوين 4:4-5). وبعد أن أنتهي الطوفان نجد أن نوح قام بتقديم ذبائح لله من الحيوانات التي كانت علي الفلك. وسر الله من تضحية نوح (تكوين 20:8-21). ولقد أمر الله ابراهيم بالتضحية بأبنه اسحق. ولقد أطاع ابراهيم الله ولكن قبلما يذبح ابراهيم ابنه، تدخل الله ووفر حملاً ليموت عوضاً عن اسحق (تكوين 10:22-13).

ويبلغ نظام التضحية ذروته مع شعب اسرائيل. فقد أمر الله الشعب بتقديم التضحية مرات عديدة. وتبعاً لما هو موجود في لاويين 1:1-4، فقد كان هناك نظام معين لتقديم الذبائح لله. أولاً، لابد وأن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب. وثانياً لابد وأن يحدد الشخص الذبيحة. وأن يقوم بذبحها بنفسه، فان قام بعمل ذلك بايمان، يقبل الله الذبيحة عوضاً عن خطايا الأنسان. وهناك ذبيحة أخري تسمي "يوم الكفارة" ونجد وصفه في لاويين 16، ويصف الغفران ونزع الخطيئة. ففيها يأخذ رئيس الكهنة تيسين لتقديمهما عن الخطايا. واحداً من التيوس يحمل خطايا اسرائيل (لاويين 15:16)، بينما يطلق سراح الأخر في البرية (لاويين 20:16-22). واحد من التيوس يمثل غفران الخطيئة والأخر يمثل انفصالها عن الأنسان تماماً.

فلماذا لا نقوم بهذه الفريضة اليوم؟ لقد انتهت فريضة تقديم الضحايا بذبح الحيوانات لأن يسوع المسيح كان القربان الأعظم. ولقد ادرك يوحنا المعمدان ذلك عند رؤيته للمسيح للمرة الأولي حيث قال "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم!" (يوحنا 29:1). فربما تسأل نفسك، لم نذبح الحيوانات؟ وما هو ذنبهم؟ والأجابة تكمن في أنهم لم يرتكبوا أي شيء خاطيء، فكانوا بديلاً مناسب عن الشخص مرتكب الخطيئة. فأن يسوع المسيح الذي كان بلا خطيئة قدم نفسه عوضاً عن خطايا البشرية (تيموثاوس الأولي 6:2). والكثير من الناس ما يطلقون علي هذه الفكرة اسم "البديل". فيسوع المسيح حمل خطايانا بدلاً عنا. وكورنثوس الثانية 21:5 يقول "لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطيه، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" فبالأيمان بعمل المسيح علي الصليب، يمكن للفرد أن ينال غفران الخطايا.

وللتلخيص، فأن الله أمر بتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية لكي يحصل الفرد علي غفران الخطايا. فقد كانت الحيوانات تقبل بدلاً عن خطيئة الأنسان. ولقد توقفت ممارسة هذه الفريضة بمجيء المسيح. فقد ضحي المسيح بحياته وقدم نفسه قرباناً عن خطيئتنا وهو الأن الوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس (تيموثاوس الأولي 5:2). فقد كانت التضحية بتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية تسبق مجيء المسيح. وأخذه مكاننا كخطاة لغفران خطايانا. وبهذا أعد الله البشرية لفبول لتقديم المسيح نفسه بدلاً عنا​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل خلاصنا مضمون أبدياً، ولم يحذرنا الكتاب المقدس من الردة؟

الجواب: السبب وراء تحذير الكتاب المقدس ضد الردة انه من ثمارنا نعرف. فعندما قام يوحنا المعمدان بتعميد الجموع في نهر الأردن نري انه حذر الذين ظنوا أنهم تبرروا "يا أولاد الأفاعي، من آراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي؟ فاصنعوا أثمار تليق بالتوبة" (متي 7:3). وحذر المسيح الجمع الموجود عند القاؤه الموعظة علي الجبل بأن كل شجرة تعرف من ثمارها (متي 16:7)، وكل شجرة لا تحمل ثمراً تقطع وتلقي في النار (متي 19:7).

والغرض وراء هذه التحذيرات هو موازنة ما يدعوه البعض "بالأيمان السهل". وهذا يعني أن اتباع المسيح يعني أكثر من مجرد القول بأننا مسيحيون. ويمكن أن يدعي البعض أنهم مخلصون، ولكننا نعلم أن الذين حقاً تلقوا الخلاص هم الذين يحملون ثماراً ملحوظة. ويمكن أن يتسأل الشخص "ما هو المعني بالثمار"؟ والمثال الواضح في الكتاب الواضح يمكننا أن نجده في غلاطية 22:5-23. عندما يصف بولس ثمار الروح القدس: محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، ايمان، وداعة، وتعفف. وهناك أنواع أخري من الثمار المسيحية مثل (الحمد، وكسب نفوس للمسيح)، ولكن القائمة السابقة تلخص لنا السلوك المسيحي. والمؤمن الحقيقي سيظهر هذا السلوك وهذه الصفات في حياته وتزداد بتقدمه في مسيرته مع الله (بطرس الثانية 5:1-8).

والذين يتبعون الله ويحملون ثمار الروح في حياتهم ويجاهدوا في مسيرتهم مع الله لهم ضمان الحياة الأبدية. وهناك الكثير من الآيات الكتابية التي توضح ذلك. رومية 29:8-30 يوضح " السلسلة الذهبية" للخلاص تصف أن الذين عرفهم الله، فسبق وعينهم، ودعاهم، وبررهم، ومجدهم – فلا يوجد خسارة في الطريق. وفيليبي 6:1 يخبرنا أن العمل الذي قد بدأه الله فينا، هو أيضاً سيكمله. وأيضاً أفسس 13:1-14 يعلمنا أن الله ختمنا بختم الروح القدس لضمان ارثنا منه الي ان نراه. ويوحنا 29:10 يؤكد لنا أنه لاشئ يقدر علي انتزاع خراف الله من يده. وهناك آيات كثيرة تكرر ذلك المبدأ – فالأبدية مضمونة للمؤمن من خلال خلاصه.

والمقاطع الكتابية التي تحذرنا من الردة، موجودة لغرضين. أولاً، حث المؤمن الحقيقي علي معرفة "اختياره ودعوته". ويقول لنا الرسول بولس في كورنثوس الثانية 5:13 أن نختبر أنفسنا لنعلم أن كنا في الأيمان. ان كان المؤمنون الحقيقيون يحملون ثمار الروح فاذاً سيمكننا أن نري آثار الخلاص. ويحمل المسيحيون ثماراً مختلفة تبعاً لطاعتهم وهباتهم الروحية، ولكن في النهاية نحن نعلم أن كل المؤمنون يحملون ثماراً، وأننا يجب أن نري ذلك بأمتحان قلوبنا. 

 وبالطبع سيكون هناك فترات في حياة المسيحي حيث لا يمكنه رؤية الثمار. بل وسيكون هناك فترات من العصيان والخطيئة. في هذه الفترات يفقد المؤمن ضمان خلاصه. وهو لا يفقد خلاصه بل الضمان المصاحب للخلاص. ولذا فقد قال داوود في مزمور 51 "رد لي بهجة خلاصي" (مزمور 12:51). فنحن نفقد بهجة خلاصنا عندما نعيش في الخطيئة. فلذا يجب علينا أن نمتحن قلوبنا. فعندما يمتحن المؤمن نفسه ويري أنه لا يحمل ثمراً فيجب عليه أن يرجع الي الله ويتوب.

والسبب الثاني للمقاطع الموجودة عن الردة هو أن الأنسان المرتد هو من يترك الأيمان بدينه. ومن الواضح في الكتاب المقدس أن المرتدون عن الأيمان هم الذين آمنوا بشفاهم فقط ولكن لم يقبلوا المسيح كمخلص شخصي في قلوبهم. ومتي 1:13-9 يوضح لنا ذلك بصورة رائعة. ففي ذلك المثل، يزرع الزارع علي أربعة أنواع من الترب: الطريق و الأماكن المحجرة والشوك والأرض الجيدة. وهذه الترب تمثل استجابة الناس لرسالة الأنجيل. فالأول يمثل الرفض التام، بينما يمثل الثلاثة الاخرون مستويات مختلفة من القبول. فالأماكن المحجرة والتربة المليئة بالشوك والحسك تمثل الذين يقبلون المسيح ثم تأتي الصعاب أو الأضطهاد أو هموم ومشاغل الحياة فتقضي علي قبولهم وتسبب في ابتعادهم عن الله. والرب يسوع يوضح أنه برغم قبول هذين النوعين الا أنهم لم يحملوا ثماراً قط. وكذلك يقول الرب يسوع في الموعظة علي الجبل أنه ليس كل من يقول "يارب، يارب. يدخل ملكوت السموات. بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات" (متي 21:7).

وربما يبدو أنه من الغريب أن يحذر الكتاب المقدس من الردة بينما يقول في مقاطع أخري أن لا يمكن للمؤمن أن يترك ايمانه. ولكن هذا ما يقوله الكتاب. يوحنا الأولي 19:2 يوضح أن المتردون لم يعرفوا الله قط. فاذاً التحذير ينطبق علي الذين هم "في الأيمان" ولكن ليسوا هم مؤمنون حقيقيون. ونجد أن عبرانيين 4:6-6 وعبرانيين 26:10-29 يحتوي علي تحذيرات للذين "يدعوا" الأيمان، لأن يمتحنوا قلوبهم وأن قرروا الرجوع عن الأيمان فأننا سندرك أنهم غير مخلصون. متي 22:7-23 يشير الي أن "المؤمنون الغير حقيقيون" الذين يرفضهم الله بأنهم لا يرفضون من الله لأنهم فقدوا ايمانهم، بل لأنهم لم يعرفوا الله قط.

وكثير ما يريد الناس أن يصبحوا مسيحيون. فمن لا يريد الحياة الأبدية والبركة؟ ولكن المسيح يحثنا علي حسب حساب النفقة (لوقا 23:9-26 و25:14-33). فالمؤمن الحقيقي قد حسب حساب النفقة، بعكس المرتدون. والذين يتركون الأيمان هم أشخاص غير مخلصون (يوحنا الأولي 19:2). الأرتداد لا يعبر عن أن الأنسان خسر خلاصه، بل يوضح أن الأنسان لم يكن مخلص من الأصل.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يجب أن يطلب المؤمن من الله أن يغفر خطاياه؟

الجواب: نتلقي في هذا الموقع سؤالين متكررين، الأول هو: "ماذا يحدث عندما أخطيء، وماذا سيحدث أن توفيت قبل أن أعترف لله بخطاياي؟"، والسؤال الآخر هو: "ماذا يحدث أن ارتكبت خطيئة، ثم نسيت اني فعلتها، ولم اعترف بها لله؟" والحقيقة أن السؤالين خاطئين في اسلوبهما. فالخلاص هو ليس اعتراف المؤمن بخطاياه قبل وفاته. والخلاص لايعتمد علي اعتراف المؤمن وتوبته عن كل خطيئة يفعلها. نعم يجب علينا أن نعترف بخطايانا لله. فعندما نؤمن بيسوع المسيح لخلاصنا، تغفر لنا كل خطايانا.وهذا يتضمن الخطايا المرتكبة في الماضي، الحاضر، والمستقبل، كبيرة أم صغيرة. ولكن لا يجب علي المؤمن أن يستمر في التوبة وطلب الغفران لكي يحصل علي الغفران. فالمسيح مات لدفع الثمن المستحق عن خطيئتنا، ولذا فعندما تغفر خطايانا، تغفر كلها (كولوسي 14:1، أعمال الرسل 43:10).

فما علينا فعله هو الأعتراف بخطايانا: "ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل، حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم"(يوحنا الأولي 9:1). لاحظ أن الكتاب لا يذكر طلب المغفرة. ولا يوجد ذلك في الكتاب المقدس كله. فما نتعلمه في يوحنا الأولي 9:1 هو أن "نعترف" بخطايانا لله. ومعني كلمة "نعترف" هو أن "نتفق مع". فعند اعترافنا بخطايانا نحن نتفق مع الله بأننا أخطأنا. والله يغفر لنا من خلال الأعتراف، وذلك يحدث بصورة متكررة لأنه اله "أمين وعادل". فما هو معني أن الله "أمين وعادل؟" هو أمين لأنه يغفر خطايانا، لأنه وعد ذلك لكل الذين يقبلون يسوع المسيح كمخلص لهم. وهو عادل لأنه يقبل الثمن الذي دفعه المسيح علي الصليب عن خطايانا وتكفيره عن ذنوبنا. 

 ولكننا أيضاً نجد أن يوحنا الأولي 9:1، يشير الي مسئوليتنا في الأعتراف بخطايانا لله لنوال الغفران. فكيف يحدث ذلك ان كانت كل خطايانا تغفر ساعة قبولنا الخلاص؟ يبدو أن يوحنا الرسول يشير هنا الي المغفرة المعتمدة علي "العلاقة" مع الله. فكل خطاينا تغفر عند قبولنا المسيح كمخلص. وهذا الغفران يضمن لنا خلاصنا ووعد الله بالحياة الأبدية في السماء. فعندما نمثل أمام الله بعد الموت، لن يرفضنا الله بسبب خطايانا. وهذا هو الغفران. ومبدأ الغفران المبني علي "العلاقة" مع الله مبني علي حقيقة أننا عندما نخطيء، فأننا نغضب الله ونحزن الروح القدس "أفسس 30:4). وبالرغم من أن الله قد غفر خطايانا بشكل عام، فأن خطايانا تعرقل علاقتنا مع الله. فالأبن الذي يعصي والده لن يتخلي الأب عن بنوته. وبالتالي فان أبينا السماوي يصفح لأولاده بلا شروط. ولكن العلاقة المتينة بين الأب وأبنه تعتمد علي اعتراف الأبن باخطاؤه في حق والده واعتذاره له. ولذا فنحن نعترف بخطايانا لله، لا لنحتفظ بخلاصنا، ولكن لنحافظ علي علاقتنا الوطيدة وشركتنا مع الله الذي يحبنا، ويغفر خطايانا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل المعمودية ضرورية للخلاص؟ ما هو التجديد بالمعمودية؟

الجواب: التجديد بالمعمودية هو الأعتقاد بأنه لابد للشخص وأن يعتمد كي يحصل علي الخلاص. ونحن نتفق مع أهمية المعمودية كمظهر لطاعة وخضوع المسيحي ولكننا نعترض تماماً علي فكرة عدم اكتمال الخلاص بغير المعمودية. ونؤمن أن كل مسيحي لابد وأن يعمد بالتغطيس في الماء. فالمعمودية تمثل توحد المسيحي مع موت المسيح، ودفنه، وقيامته. رومية 3:6-4 يعلن " أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته، فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت، حتي كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات، بمجد الآب، هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة". فالتغطيس تحت الماء يوضح أننا ندفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يصور لنا قيامة المسيح. 

فأي شيء يضاف لأيماننا بالمسيح يسوع يعتبر خلاص مبني علي الأعمال. وبأضافة أي شيء فهذا يعني أن موت المسيح لم يكن كافياً لخلاصنا. فأن أضفنا المعمودية فهذا يعني أننا يجب أن نضيف أعمالنا الصالحة وان كان ذلك طاعتنا، لكي نجعل موت المسيح كافياً لخلاصنا. فموت المسيح وحده دفع ثمن خطيئتنا (رومية 8:5 و كورنثوس 21:5). والثمن المدفوع بدم المسيح كاف لتغطيئة آثامنا (يوحنا 16:3 وأعمال الرسل 31:16 وأفسس 8:2-9). ولذا فأن المعمودية هي خطوة طاعة هامة ولكنها غير ضرورية للخلاص.

نعم هناك بعض الآيات التي تشير الي أهمية المعمودية للخلاص. ولكن حيث أن الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بوضوح أن الخلاص نتيجة لأيماننا بالمسيح فقط (يوحنا 16:3 وأفسس 8:2-9 وتيطس 5:3)، فلابد وأنه هناك تفسير مقنع لوجود هذه الآيات. فالكتاب لا يناقض نفسه. في بداية المسيحية، كان الشخص الذي يأتي الي الأيمان يعتمد ليوضح تحوله الي الدين المسيحي. فقد كانت المعمودية فريضة يعلن الفرد أيمانه من خلالها. فالذين رفضوا الأعتماد أعلنوا أنهم لم يؤمنوا. فلذا قد كان من الغريب جداً أن يكون هناك شخص يؤمن وألا يعتمد. فأن لم يريد الشخص أن يعلن أيمانه بالمعمودية فلابد وأن ذلك الشخص لم يكن له أيمان حقيقي.

وان كانت المعمودية ضرورية للخلاص، فلم اذاً قال الرسول بولس "أشكر الله أني لم أعمد أحداً منكم الا كريسبس وغايس"(كورنثوس الأولي 14:1)؟ ولم قال "لأن المسيح لم يرسلني لأعمد بل لأبشر، لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح"(كورنثوس الأولي 17:1)؟ وطبعاً نعلم أن في ذلك الجزء يحارب بولس انقسام كنيسة كورنثوس. ولكن لم قال "اني شاكراً لأني لم أعمد".."المسيح لم يرسلني لأعمد"...أن كانت المعمودية ضرورية للخلاص؟ فأنه بذلك يقول، "أني شاكراً لأنكم لم تخلصوا"... أو "المسيح لم يرسلني لأخلص"...فهذا لا يعقل وأن ينطق به بولس. وكذلك عندما يعرف بولس انجيل المسيح (كورنثوس الأولي 1:15-18)، لمَ لم يذكر المعمودية؟ فأن كانت المعمودية من متطلبات الخلاص، فكيف يمكنه ألا يتضمنها؟

اذاً التجديد بالمعمودية هو مبدأ غير كتابي. فالمعمودية لا تخلص من الخطيئة. وبطرس علمنا أن المعمودية هي ليست تمثيل جسدي للصلب ولكنها عهد يمثل الوقوف بضمير صالح أمام الله. فالمعمودية تمثل ماحدث بالفعل في قلب وحياة الذين أعلنوا ايمانهم بالمسيح وقبلوه كمخلصهم الشخصي (رومية 3:6-5 وغلاطية 27:3 وكولوسي 12:2). ولكي نجعل مصدر الخلاص واضحاً تماماً أضاف بطرس "بصليب يسوع المسيح" (بطرس الأولي 3:1). فالمعمودية اذاً هي خطوة طاعة يجب لكل مسيحي أن يتخذها. ولكن المعمودية هي ليست متطلب للخلاص. والأعتقاد بذلك يقلل من كفاية موت المسيح وقيامته لخلاصنا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الخلاص؟ ما هو المعتقد المسيحي للخلاص؟

الجواب: الخلاص هو التحرر من الخطر أو المعاناة. لتخلص شخص ما هو أن تحرره أو تحميه. والكلمة تحمل معاني الأنتصار، الصحة، والحفظ. وفي بعض الأحيان يستخدم الكتاب المقدس كلمة مخلص أو خلاص ليشير الي الحرية الجسدية مثل تحرر بولس من السجن (فيليبي 19:1).

وأحياناً كثيرة أخري، تعني كلمة خلاص تحرير روحي وأبدي. فعندما قال بولس للسجان في فيليبي ماذا يجب أن يفعله ليخلص، فأنه كان يعني حياته الأبدية (أعمال الرسل 30:16-31). ولقد ساوي المسيح الخلاص بد*** ملكوت السموات (متي 24:19-25).

من ماذا نخلص؟ في المعتقد المسيحي للخلاص، نحن نخلص من "الغضب" أي عقاب الله المستحق عن خطيئتنا (رومية 9:5 وتسالونيكي الأولي 9:5). فخطيئتنا تفصلنا عن الله وأجرة الخطيئة موت (رومية 23:6). فالخلاص الكتابي يشير الي خلاصنا من عواقب الخطيئة ويتضمن خلاصنا من الخطيئة نفسها.

من يخلصنا؟ الله وحد القادر أن ينزع الخطيئة ويخلصنا من عقابها (تيموثاوس الثانية 9:1 وتيطس 5:3).

كيف يخلص الله؟ في معتقد الخلاص المسيحي، الله أنقذنا من خلال المسيح (يوحنا 17:3). فأن موت المسيح علي الصليب وقيامته هي التي حققت الخلاص (رومية 10:5 وأفسس 7:1). والكتاب المقدس واضح أن الخلاص هو الهبة الغير مستحقة المنعم علينا بها من الله (أفسس 5:2 و8) وذلك من خلال ايماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح (أعمال الرسل 12:4). 

 كيف نقبل الخلاص؟ نحن مخلصون بالأيمان، أولاً، لابد وأن ندرس الأنجيل – الأخبار السارة عن موت المسيح وقيامته (أفسس 13:1) – ثم لابد وأن نؤمن ونثق تماماً بالرب يسوع (رومية 16:1). وهذا يتضمن التوبة، وتغيير الفكر من الخطيئة وتحويله للمسيح (أعمال الرسل 19:3) والدعوة بأسم الرب (رومية 9:10-10 ، 13).

فتعريف المعتقد المسيحي للخلاص : "هو التحرير الروحي والأبدي الذي يمنحه الله للذين يقبلون شروط التوبة ويعلنوا ايمانهم بالرب يسوع المسيح". فالخلاص متوفر من خلال المسيح وحده (يوحنا 6:14 وأعمال الرسل 12:4)، والحصول عليه وضمانه وأمانه يعتمد علي المسيح.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو التبرير؟

الجواب: ببساطة، التبرير هو أعلان صلاحنا، ومصالحتنا مع الله. فالتبرير هو اعلان الله صلاح الذين قبلوا المسيح، بناء علي أن صلاح المسيح ينسب الي الذين قبلوه. وبالرغم من أن التبرير مبدأ موجود خلال الكتاب المقدس كله، الا أن المقطع الذي يشير الي ذلك بصورة خاصة يمكننا وأن نجده في رومية 21:3-26 "وأما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس، مشهوداً له من الناموس والأنبياء. بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح، الي كل وعلي كل الذين يؤمنون. لأنه لا فرق. اذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله، متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح. الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه، لاظهار بره، من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله. لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر، ليكون باراً ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع". 

فأننا قد تبررنا وأعلن صلاحنا، لحظة خلاصنا. والتبرير لا يجعلنا صالحون بل يبرز صلاحنا. ونحصل علي صلاحنا من عمل المسيح الكامل. فتضحيته تغطي خطايانا، وتجعل الله يرانا كاملين وبلا عيب. فالله يري صلاح المسيح فينا. وصلاح المسيح يتفق مع معيار الله للكمال، ولذا فهو يعلن صلاحنا وبرنا.

و الرسالة الي رومية 18:5-19 تلخص ذلك جيداً اذ تقول : "فاذاً كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الي جميع الناس للدينونة، هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الي جميع الناس، لتبرير الحياة. لأنه كما بمعصية الأنسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة، هكذا أيضاً باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون أبراراً". فلماذا يعتبر اعلان البر شيء هام جداً؟ "فاذ قد تبررنا بالأيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رومية 1:5). لأنه بسبب التبرير يمكن لسلام الله أن يملاء ويسود علي حياتنا. وبسبب حقيقة أننا مبررون يمكننا أن نضمن خلاصنا. وكما أن التبرير يعطي الفرصة لله لتقديسنا وتخصيصنا– بحيث أن يكون ذلك حقيقة عملية واقعة​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يمكن أن يخسر المسيحي خلاصه؟

الجواب: قبل الأجابة عن هذا السؤال، يجب أن نعرف معني كلمة "مسيحي". فالفرد "المسيحي" هو ليس شخصاً قام بتلاوة صلاة ما، أو نشأ في عائلة مسيحية. وبالرغم من أن هذه الأشياء جزء هام من حياته المسيحية، فهي لا "تجعله" مسيحياً. فالمسيحي هو الشخص الذي قبل ووضع ايمانه في يسوع المسيح كمخلص شخصي لحياته (يوحنا 16:3 وأعمال الرسل 31:16 وأفسس 8:2-9).

فبفهمنا لذلك التعريف، هل يمكن للمسيحي أن يخسر خلاصه؟ وللأجابة عن هذا السؤال الهام والخطير، لابد وأن نري ما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن الخلاص ودراسة بناء علي ذلك معني أن يخسر المسيحي خلاصه. وهناك بعض الأمثلة لذلك:

المسيحي خليقة جديدة. "اذاً ان كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة: الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" (كورنثوس الثانية 17:5). فالكتاب يخبرنا أن الأنسان يصبح خليقة جديدة تماماً نتيجة لكونه "في المسيح". فلكي يخسر الشخص خلاصه لابد أن وتلغي كينونة الخليقة الجديدة أو أن يستردها الله.

المسيحي مفدي. "عالمين انكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفني، بفضة أو ذهب، من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء، بل بدم كريم، كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس، دم المسيح" (بطرس الأولي 18:1-19). وكلمة "مفدي" تشير الي الثمن المدفوع لتحرير ذلك الشخص. فلكي يخسر المسيحي خلاصه لابد وأن يسترد الله الثمن الغالي المدفوع بدم المسيح لفداء ذلك الأنسان.

المسيحي مبرر. "فاذ قد قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رومية 1:5). فالكلمة تعني "أعلان بر" المسيحي. فكل الذين قبلوا يسوع قد أعلن الله برهم. فلكي يخسرالشخص خلاصه لابد وأن يغير الله كلمته وأعلانه لبر ذلك الشخص. 

المسيحي له وعد الحياة الأبدية. "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3). فالحياة الأبدية هي وعد سكني المؤمن في السماء للأبد مع الله. فوعد الله هو "آمنوا وستنالوا الحياة الأبدية". فأن خسر المسيحي خلاصه، فلابد وأن يخسر الحياة الأبدية الموعودة. فان كان الله قد قام بوعد الأنسان، فكيف يمكن ألا يفي الله بوعده بمنح الأنسان الحياة الأبدية؟

المسيحي ممجد. "والذين سبق فعينهم، فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً. والذين دعاهم، فهؤلاء بررهم أيضاً. والذين بررهم، فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضاً" (رومية 30:8). فكما تعلمنا في رومية 1:5، فالتبرير يعلن وقت ايمان المسيح. وتبعاً لرومية 30:8 فان المجد مضمون لكل من يبررهم المسيح. فالتمجيد يشير الي قبول المسيح لجسد كامل ممجد مقام في السماء. فان كان يمكن للمسيحي أن يخسر خلاصه، اذاً فهناك خطأ في رومية 30:8، لأن الله يعد بالمجد للذين سبق وعينهم ودعاهم وبررهم.

وهناك أمثلة عديدة لما يحدث وقت الخلاص. ولكن القلة التي شاركنا بها فيما أعلاه توضح عدم أمكانية الشخصي المسيحي أن يفقد خلاصه. ونجد أن كل ما يعده الله للمؤمن وقت خلاصه يصبح عديم القديمة ان كان الخلاص شيء يمكن للفرد أن يخسره. فلا يمكن للمسيحي أن لا يكون خليقة جديدة فيما بعد. ولا يمكن استرداد الفداء. ولا يمكن خسارة الحياة الأبدية. فان خسر الأنسان خلاصه، لابد وأن لا يوفي الله بوعوده الموجودة في كتابه المقدس وهذا شيء ضد طبيعة الله القدوس.

والأعتراض علي أن المسيحي لايمكن وأن يخسر خلاصه يكمن في التالي: (1) ماذا عن هؤلاء المسيحيون الذين يعيشون حياتهم بأسلوب لا أخلاقي بصورة مستمرة؟ - أيضاً – (2) ماذا عن هؤلاء الذين يعلنون ايمانهم ثم ينكروا المسيح وايمانهم به؟ والمشكلة في هاتين الحالتين أننا نعتقد أنهم "مسيحيون" (1) فالكتاب المقدس يعلن المسيحي الحقيقي لن يعيش بطريقة لا أخلاقية (يوحنا الأولي 6:3). (2) الكتاب المقدس يعلن أن أي شخص يترد عن الأيمان، لم يكن مسيحياً منذ البدء (يوحنا الأولي 19:2).

كلا، لا يمكن للمسيحي أن يخسر خلاصه. فلا يمكن لأي شيء أن يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح (رومية 38:8-39). ولا يمكن لأي شيء أن ينزع المؤمن من يدي الله (يوحنا 28:10-29). فالله قادر ويريد أن يضمن خلاصنا الذي منحه برحمته لنا. يهوذا 24-25 "والقادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين، ويوفقكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج، الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا، له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان، الآن والي كل الدهور. آمين".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهي المصالحة في المسيحية؟ لماذا يجب أن نتصالح مع الله؟

الجواب: تخيل حالة صديقان أختلفا أو تعاركا. فمن الطبيعي أن نجد أن العلاقة الوطيدة بينهما قد توترت ومن المحتمل أن تنقطع العلاقة تماماً. فقد لا يتحدث أحدهم مع الأخر ثانية. ويصبح الصديقان تدريجياً غرباء. وهذه المقاطعة بينهما لا يمكن اصلاحها الا من خلال المصالحة. فالمصالحة تعني استرداد التناغم بين الأصدقاء واستعادة العلاقة بينهما. كورنثوس الثانية 18:5-19 يعلن، "ولكن الكل من الله، الذي صالحنا لنفسه بيسوع المسيح، وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة".

والكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أن المسيح قد صالحنا مع الله (رومية 10:5 وكورنثوس 18:5 وكولوسي 20:1-21). وحقيقة احتياجنا للمصالحة مع الله توضح انقطاع علاقتنا مع الله. وحيث أن الله قدوس، فأن اللوم يقع علينا. فخطيئتنا فصلتنا عن الله. رومية 10:5 يخبرنا أننا كنا في عداوة مع الله: "لأنه إن كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه. فبالأولي كثيراً ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته!".

فعندما مات المسيح من أجلنا علي الصليب، حمل عنا حكم الله وأعطانا سلام مع الله. "فمصالحتنا مع الله"، اذاً، تتضمن قبولنا نعمة الله ومغفرة خطايانا. وكننتيجة لتضحية المسيح، فأن العداء تحول الي علاقة صداقة ومحبة "لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً، لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي" (يوحنا 15:15). والمصالحة هي حقيقة مجيدة! فقد كنا أعداء الله والأن نحن أصدقاؤه. ولقد كان محكوم علينا بالموت بسبب خطايانا ولكن الآن قد غفرت لنا خطايانا. ولقد كنا في حرب مع الله، ولكن لنا الآن السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل (فيليبي 7:4). " فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رومية 1:5).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما معني الفداء في المسيحية؟

جميع البشر يحتاجون الي الفداء. اذ يصف الكتاب المقدس طبيعتنا الخاطئة بقوله: "إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله، متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح" (رومية 23:3-24).

ومزايا الفداء تتضمن الحياة الأبدية (رؤيا 9:5-10)، ومغفرة الخطايا (أفسس 7:1)، والصلاح (رومية 17:5) والتحرر من لعنة الشريعة (غلاطية 13:3) وأن نصبح أبناء الله بالتبني (غلاطية 5:4) والتحرر من أغلال وعبودية الخطيئة (تيطس 14:2 وبطرس الأولي 14:1-18) والحصول علي السلام مع الله (كولوسي 18:1-20) وسكني الروح القدس فينا (كورنثوس الأولي 19:6-20). فكوننا مفديين، اذاً يعني أن خطايانا قد غفرت، وأننا قد تقدسنا، وتبررنا، وبوركنا، وتحررنا، وأصبحنا أبناء، وتصالحنا مع الله. أنظر أيضاً مزمور 7:130-8 ولوقا 38:2 وأعمال الرسل 28:20. 

 وكلمة يفدي تعني "يعتق أو يدفع ثمن". ولقد كان يستخدم هذا المصطلح للأشارة الي تحرير العبيد. وكون أن هذا المصطلح قد استخدم للأشارة الي موت المسيح علي الصليب فهذا يحمل معان كثيرة. فأن كنا قد تم "فدائنا" فلابد وأن حالتنا الأولي كانت حالة عبودية. لقد دفع الله ثمن تحريرنا، فلسنا بعد تحت وطأة الخطيئة أو الشريعة. ويمكننا أن نجد التعليم المدون عن هذا المصطلح في غلاطية 13:3 و 5:4.

ويتعلق بهذا المبدأ المسيحي الذي يتناول فكرة الفداء كلمة فدية. فالمسيح دفع ثمن تحريرنا من الخطيئة (متي 28:20 وتيموثاوس الأولي 6:2). فموته كان بدلاً عن حياتنا. والحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس واضح جداً أنه يمكن لنا الحصول علي الفداء "من خلال دم المسيح" فقط (أي بموته بدلاً عنا)، كولوسي 14:1.

فالشوارع السماوية ستكون مليئة بالمعتوقين، الذين حصلوا علي الغفران والتحرير، وذلك ليس بسبب شيء ما قد فعلوه. اذ أننا سنجد أن عبيد الخطيئة أصبحوا قديسين. فلا عجب أن نجدهم يترنموا للفادي الذي ذبح من أجلهم ترنيمة جديدة (رؤيا يوحنا 9:5). فقد كنا عبيد للخطيئة، محكوم علينا بالأنفصال الأبدي عن الله. ولكن المسيح دفع ثمن فدائنا، وحررنا من الخطيئة ونجانا من عواقب الخطيئة الأبدية.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هي التوبة وما هي أهميتها للحصول علي الخلاص؟

كثيراً ما يعتقد الناس أن مصطلح "التوبة" يعني "الأبتعاد عن الخطيئة". ولكن ذلك ليس هو التفسير الكتابي للكلمة. ففي الكتاب المقدس، كلمة "يتوب" تعني "يغير فكره". والكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أن التوبة الحقيقية ستتسبب في تغيير في التصرفات (لوقا 8:3-14، أعمال الرسل 19:3). وأعمال الرسل 20:26 يعلن، "بل أخبرت أولاً الذين في دمشق، وفي أورشليم حتي جميع كورة اليهودية، ثم الأمم، أن يتوبوا ويرجعوا الي الله عاملين أعمالاً تليق بالتوبة". فالمعني الكتابي للتوبة هو التغيير الفكري الناتج عنه تغير الأفعال.

اذاً، ماهي العلاقة بين التوبة والخلاص؟ يبدو وأن سفر أعمال الرسل يركز بصورة خاصة علي التوبة من ناحية الخلاص (أعمال الرسل 38:2، 19:3، 18:11، 30:17، 21:20، 20:26). فأن تتوب من الناحية الخلاصية هو أن تغير فكرك نحو المسيح. وفي عظة بطرس يوم الخمسين (أعمال الرسل الأصحاح الثاني)، يختم بدعوة الناس للتوبة (أعمال الرسل 38:2). التوبة عن ماذا؟ بطرس يدعوا الذين رفضوا المسيح (أعمال الرسل 36:2)، ليغيروا فكرهم من ناحيته، وأن يعترفوا بأنه حقاً "المسيح الرب" (أعمال 36:2). فبطرس يدعو الناس لتغيير فكرهم من رفض المسيح، وبأن يقبلوا أنه المسيا المخلص.

ويمكن هنا أن نري أن التوبة والأيمان وجهان لعملة واحدة. فلا يمكن أن تؤمن بالمسيح المخلص، ان لم تغير فكرك عن كينونته وماقام به من أجل البشرية. فأن كانت توبة من رفض متعمد أم من جهل وعدم ادراك ففي كل الأحوال هي تغيير فكري. وهو مبدأ كتابي، يتعلق بالخلاص، وهو تغيير اتجاه رفض المسيح الي قبوله والأيمان به.

وأنه من الهام جداً أن ندرك أن التوبة هي ليست شيئاً نقوم به لنحصل علي الخلاص. فلايمكن لأي شخص أن يتوب ويأتي لله أن لم يجذبه الله (يوحنا 44:6). ونجد أن أعمال الرسل 31:5 و18:11 يشير الي أن التوبة كشيء يمنحه الله للأنسان بنعمته. فلا يمكن أن يتوب شخص ما أن لم يمنحه الله التوبة. فكل جوانب الخلاص بما فيها التوبة والأيمان، هي نتيجة اجتذاب الله لنا، وفتحه لعيوننا، وتغييره لقلوبنا. فطول أناة الله تقودنا للتوبة (بطرس الثانية 9:3)، وكذلك عطفة (رومية 4:2).

في حين أن التوبه ليس عملاً يؤهلنا للحصول علي الخلاص، ولكن توبتنا وخلاصنا تؤهلنا لعمل أعمال صالحة. فلا يمكن أن يكون قد حدث تغير في اتجاه فكرك وقلبك من غير حدوث تغيير في أفعالك. فنجد في الكتاب المقدس أن التوبة تؤدي الي تغير السلوك. ولذا دعي يوحنا المعمدان الجمع "فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة" (متي 8:3). والشخص الذي تاب عن رفضه للمسيح بقبوله للمسيح في قلبه سيؤثر ذلك علي أفعاله وسيظهر تغير حياته (كورنثوس الثانية 17:5 وغلاطية 19:5-23 ويعقوب 14:2-26). فالتوبة تبعاً لتعريفها الصحيح جزء هام من الخلاص. فالتوبة تبعاً لما يقوله الكتاب المقدس هو تغير الفكر والتحول الي الله بالأيمان للخلاص (أعمال الرسل 19:3). فالأبتعاد عن الخطيئة لا يفسر المقصود بالتوبة، ولكنه نتيجة لأيمان صادق بالرب يسوع المسيح.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هي أهمية قيامة المسيح؟

تعتبر قيامة المسيح مهمة للأسباب التالية. أولاً، لأنها تشهد لقوة الله العظيمة. فالأيمان بالقيامة يعني الأيمان بالله. فان كان الله موجود، وقد قام بخلق الكون وله القدرة علي الكون، فأنه قادر علي اقامة الأموات. وان لم تكن له هذ المقدرة، فأنه ليس الله، ولا يستحق ايماننا أو عبادتنا. فهو الذي خلق الحياة ويمكنه اقامتنا بعد الموت، فأنه الوحيد القادر علي غلبة الموت، وقهر القبر. فبأقامة يسوع المسيح من الموت، ذكرنا الله بسلطانه علي الحياة والموت.

ثانياً، قيامة المسيح شهادة علي قيامة البشر، وهو عامود هام من أعمدة الأيمان المسيحي. فالمسيحية تنفرد بأن مؤسسها قهر الموت وتعد كل أتباعها بأنهم غالبون مثل سيدهم. في حين أننا نجد أن الأديان الأخري تنتهي بأنتهاء حياة مؤسسها. فكمسيحيون نتمسك بحقيقة أن الهنا صار أنسان، ومات عن خطايانا، ومات و قام في اليوم الثالث. ولم يستطع القبر أن يوقفه. فأنه حي ويجلس الأن علي يمين العظمة مع الله في السماء. فالكنيسة الحية رئيسها حي.

في كورنثوس الأولي وأصحاح 15 يخبرنا الرسول بولس بأهمية قيامة المسيح. فالبعض في كنيسة كورنثوس لم يؤمنوا يؤمنوا بقيامة الأموات. وهذا الجزء من الأصحاح يعطينا النتائج المهيبة ان لم يكن هناك قيامة للأموات. 1) باطلة كرازتنا (عدد 14)، 2) باطل إيماننا (عدد 14)، 3) كل شهود القيامة شهود زور (عدد 15)، 4) لن يفدي أحد من الخطيئة (عدد 17)، 5) هلاك كل الذين رقدوا في المسيح (عدد 18)، 6) يصبح لا رجاء لنا (عدد 19). ولكن المسيح حقاً قام من بين الأموات "ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين" (عدد 20)، ووعد كل من يؤمن به بالقيامة والحياة الأبدية.

وكلمة الله الموحاة تضمن قيامة المؤمن من بين الأموات عند مجيء المسيح لأختطاف جسده (أي الكنيسة). وهذا الرجاء والضمان هو ترنيمة انتصار كما دون بولس في كورنثوس الأولي 55:15 "أين شوكتك يا موت؟ أين غلبتك يا هاوية؟". فما وجه الترابط بين هؤلاء الآيات وأهمية القيامة؟ يجيب بولس "إذاً يا إخوتي الأحباء، كونوا راسخين، غير متزعزعين، مكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب" (عدد 58) فهو يذكرنا لأنه يعلم أنه سيقام لحياة جديدة، أننا يمكننا تحمل خطر الأضطهاد لأجل المسيح (عدد 29-31)، كم تحمل هو وآلاف من الشهداء المذكورون في التاريخ وقاموا بتبديل حياتهم الأرضية بالحياة الأبدية من خلال القيامة. 

 القيامة هي الأنتصار الممجد الذي منحه يسوع المسيح لكل مؤمن بموته وقبره وقيامته في اليوم الثالث كما هو مدون في الكتب. ونحن نعلم أنه آت ثانية! وأن الموتي في المسيح سيحيون، والذي سيحيون وقت مجيئه سيتغيرون ويمنحنون أجساد ممجدة (تسالونيكي 13:4-18). فما أهمية قيامة المسيح؟ أنها توضح قبول الله لتضحية المسيح من أجلنا. وتثبت قدرة الله علي اقامة الأموات. وتؤكد لنا أن الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح لن يظلوا موتي، بل سيقاموا للتمتع بحياة أبدية. وهذا هو رجاؤنا المبارك!​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)




----------

